# ROTP Offers, Rejecting/transfering?



## Marshall (21 Feb 2009)

Hello,

I have recently come into a few problems that have got me questioning if my options I selected for ROTP are to the best of my interest.. (Which I will not get into..) I have been doing some searching, got some information but need a bit more.

Originally I applied as my first pick being RMC, and then the other 2 being Civvy U's.


Now I am reconsidering due to some issues closer to home.. (babyish I know). 

The thing is, the Civvy U's that I applied for are not anywhere near (they are out of province). Is there any possibility you can reject an offer, and then ask for Civvy U but pick a different one then you originally wrote down (as long as it is recognized). I do not see a problem in switching Civvy U as long as it is done in fashionable time, But I am not in the military and do not know how it exactly works. 

Maybe I will not even get RMC, and will just need to ask to switch Civvy U's.. Is any of this possible? If not, I am still ok to go to RMC. It is not RMC that bothers me, it seems like a great experience.

Thank you for any information,
Marshall


----------



## ComdCFRG (21 Feb 2009)

Marshall, if you are advised that you have been selected and are offered that programme at civilian university, you should discuss with the recruiting centre a change of university if that is what you wish to do.  As long as it is for a degree acceptable to your occupational grouping, it should not be a problem.

MKO


----------



## Marshall (21 Feb 2009)

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> Marshall, if you are advised that you have been selected and are offered that programme at civilian university, you should discuss with the recruiting centre a change of university if that is what you wish to do.  As long as it is for a degree acceptable to your occupational grouping, it should not be a problem.
> 
> MKO



you are JUST the person I wished would answer that. Thank you. I just emailed the University I was looking at to ask their deadline so I've got that under control. If I am offered RMC, and wish to decline.. would I be put in for a second chance for Civvy U or is it RMC or wait untill the next year type of deal? 

Thank you,
Marshall


----------



## Marshall (21 Feb 2009)

I may try for the Civvy U route after all, hopefully they do not give me my 1st choice (weird request..) to make it easier, but we will see. id love to do Civvy U, and also work (if your allowed, since I know you get income from the CF at the same time) another part time job.

We shall see, any further information is appreciated though.

Marshall.


----------



## bms (21 Feb 2009)

Wow. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## tumbling_dice (21 Feb 2009)

You are not allowed to receive any "Non-Military Renumeration" while in the ROTP program, so you cannot have a part time job.


----------



## bms (21 Feb 2009)

Actually, from what I gathered, CiviU types can have a part time job if it is approved by their ULO. They can also accept scholarships that are not explicitly for tuition/supplies/etc.... They can accept others too, but that amount will be taken away from their ROTP subsidary, making it pretty pointless.


----------



## dwalter (21 Feb 2009)

You actually have to get permission from the SEM (One level up from the ULO) to work a part time job at Civvi U, and you generally need a good reason for it. They do try to emphasize that there is no reason you should have to work another job when the military is paying you. The only reasons I could think of needing a second job would be if you had dependants living with you and the OCdt pay isn't good enough to cover cost of living with your dependents.


----------



## chris_log (21 Feb 2009)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> You are not allowed to receive any "Non-Military Renumeration" while in the ROTP program, so you cannot have a part time job.



Complete BS.

As has been posted on this site numerous times, ROTP types can hold down part time civvy jobs while at school with their SEM's permission. I even know of some RMC types that did too. I worked one for 2.5 years while at school. It supplemented the dismal pay OCdt's get and then became a hobby once I started getting paid properly (previous service and all that jazz).  

There is no rule against 'non-military renumeration' in ROTP, or the rest of the CF AFAIK (I've never heard the term before). I know of serving members (mostly NCM) who hold part time jobs to cover extra bills and the like (jobs like pizza delivery, bar security and whatnot), as long as your CoC approves and it does not affect your military duties it isn't a problem. It's not necessarily smiled upon, however. 

Don't post erroneous information.


----------



## Marshall (21 Feb 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Complete BS.
> 
> As has been posted on this site numerous times, ROTP types can hold down part time civvy jobs while at school with their SEM's permission. I even know of some RMC types that did too. I worked one for 2.5 years while at school. It supplemented the dismal pay OCdt's get and then became a hobby once I started getting paid properly (previous service and all that jazz).
> 
> ...



Thank you for that clarification. I do not see why an ROTP person could not, I would only be going to school.. A person can study only so much haha. 



			
				bms said:
			
		

> Wow. Didn't see that one coming.



Yea, things have changed. If it all works out and I can do this (I am actually applying to the Uni in Halifax tomorrow for they see I am prepared) then we can still chat!


----------



## tumbling_dice (22 Feb 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Complete BS.
> 
> As has been posted on this site numerous times, ROTP types can hold down part time civvy jobs while at school with their SEM's permission. I even know of some RMC types that did too. I worked one for 2.5 years while at school. It supplemented the dismal pay OCdt's get and then became a hobby once I started getting paid properly (previous service and all that jazz).
> 
> ...



Well, I was half right. 

"3.06 Non Military Remuneration
1. Members of the CF, while receiving pay and allowances, may NOT accept any bonus, gratuity or other payment regarding the performance of their duties. If you do so, you are liable to have a deduction from your pay and allowances equal to the amount of any such payment. Payments such as teaching assistantships, lab instructor fees, fees for residency, articling, work experience, etc MAY NOT be accepted."

So complete BS, not really. A bit misinformed, yes. But as you can clearly see non military renumeration actually does exist, you are not the "supreme master of right" as you appear to think of yourself, and I really hope you have a past time outside of acting like an arrogant a**hole to people who are trying to be helpful.


----------



## chris_log (22 Feb 2009)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Well, I was half right.
> 
> "3.06 Non Military Remuneration
> 1. Members of the CF, while receiving pay and allowances, may NOT accept any bonus, gratuity or other payment regarding the performance of their duties. If you do so, you are liable to have a deduction from your pay and allowances equal to the amount of any such payment. Payments such as teaching assistantships, lab instructor fees, fees for residency, articling, work experience, etc MAY NOT be accepted."
> ...



Sigh.  

The ref you are referring to is in regards to a military member receiving payment outside of their regular pay for performing their normal duties. As an ROTP type's duties are to attend school, they cannot receive further payment while they fullfill their duties (attending school). So, you could not get paid if you were a TA or attending a Co-op program, for example. Same goes for an ROTP types that parades with a reserve unit, they cannot get paid the half day/day wage that a reservist would normally get as they are already salaried. 

The ref makes NO MENTION of part time jobs. So, you just didn't read the ref properly. I see from your profile that you are not yet in the CF....so maybe when it comes to giving advice to prospective members you just keep to yourself, yeah? You don't see me giving advice to ArmyVern on logistical matters....even though I'm a loggie. I've jumped through what seems like every possible admin hoop in ROTP in my four years experience in it (although I hesitate to call it that, but for lack of a better word...). 

Accept that you were wrong and stop posting 'advice' to other prospective members when you yourself know frig all about how ROTP works. 

Out. 

- And yes, I had heard of non-military renumeration before. My brain's a little scrambled as of late....stupid essays.


----------



## chris_log (22 Feb 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Thank you for that clarification. I do not see why an ROTP person could not, I would only be going to school.. A person can study only so much haha.



I worked the job mostly to meet new people and as a way to have some fun at other people's expense. The extra income was nice too. 

However, considering that you are getting paid to attend school, make sure you explore the full range of activities, sports, hobbies etc offered in your area. I ended up working 6 night shifts a week at my job and it took over my life during the school year and I missed the chance to do some other things (and arguably it cost me my last relationship....but thats another story). So, ensure you find that balance of schoolwork/PT job AND hobbies. You have been given a unique opportunity to go to school worry free, so take advantage of it. Join a varsity team, take up a martial art or an instrument, volunteer at a cadet corp etc etc. 

By all means work that extra job. But don't forget to make use of all the benefits you get with ROTP too. 

Don't end up at the end of your third year with mono and strep throat from not sleeping for four months straight, and then come back for more in your last year only to walk out one night and end up bitter towards humanity and with a chip on your shoulder .


----------



## tumbling_dice (22 Feb 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> The ref you are referring to is in regards to a military member receiving payment outside of their regular pay for performing their normal duties. As an ROTP type's duties are to attend school, they cannot receive further payment while they fullfill their duties (attending school). So, you could not get paid if you were a TA or attending a Co-op program, for example. Same goes for an ROTP types that parades with a reserve unit, they cannot get paid the half day/day wage that a reservist would normally get as they are already salaried.
> 
> ...



First, sorry for being wrong.  I do (and if you read my previous posts you'll see) make every attempt to get my facts straight before I give any advice, but it just happened that this time I was wrong, happens to everybody.

Like I said I was only trying to help, but that's what paves the road to hell.  Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## chris_log (22 Feb 2009)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> First, sorry for being wrong.  I do (and if you read my previous posts you'll see) make every attempt to get my facts straight before I give any advice, but it just happened that this time I was wrong, happens to everybody.
> 
> Like I said I was only trying to help, but that's what paves the road to hell.  Thanks for correcting me.



For the future, ensure you carefully read any kind of DND ref before you use it. I shot myself in the foot once when I quickly skimmed over something, picked out the key words and then ran with it.


----------



## tumbling_dice (22 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Marshall (22 Feb 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> I worked the job mostly to meet new people and as a way to have some fun at other people's expense. The extra income was nice too.
> 
> However, considering that you are getting paid to attend school, make sure you explore the full range of activities, sports, hobbies etc offered in your area. I ended up working 6 night shifts a week at my job and it took over my life during the school year and I missed the chance to do some other things (and arguably it cost me my last relationship....but thats another story). So, ensure you find that balance of schoolwork/PT job AND hobbies. You have been given a unique opportunity to go to school worry free, so take advantage of it. Join a varsity team, take up a martial art or an instrument, volunteer at a cadet corp etc etc.
> 
> ...



Yea, 

IF I get this done correctly and it works out.. I do not want to overwork. But I just do not want to NOT work ha. I will probably attend a gym of some for pt. Unless there is a good sport im interested in. I will figure it all out when I am actually IN the program. Thank you for the advice


----------

